# Ballot Box Enclosure



## ZBB466 (Mar 21, 2015)

For anyone interested in very sturdy acrylic cage alternatives, I'm testing out using acrylic ballot boxes that i've drilled holes in.







http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I0G5RVS/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They can be a little pricey as you get into the larger sizes (12x12x12 are around $50), but if you can find them wholesale or get free prime shipping, etc. then they definitely seem to be worth it. 

Simply make sure that you have practiced or know how to drill holes in acrylic as chipping can occur quite easily. Sure they come with a nicely sized slot already but that is by no means big enough for proper ventilation.

Just thought I'd share this if anyone else wanted to give it a go as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripa (Mar 21, 2015)

Very cool concept! I like it! Might have to try this at some point. Probably couldn't use much humidity in it, though, huh?


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Mar 21, 2015)

I was tempted to try these when I saw them at Tap Plastics... however opted to build my own using their supplies. Just made a thread with pics on it. Mine is 12''x8''x8''... but came out cheaper than $50 overall and was fun to make!

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?273077-DIY-Acrylic-Arboreal-Enclosure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZBB466 (Mar 22, 2015)

You are correct, humidity is hard to keep, but I like the increased ventilation. I mist it almost every other day with this little monster. Its a t. stirmi though and definitely needs it. 

The one thing I forgot to mention about these is how hard the lid closes...because of the metal lock's weight it'll crash closed, so either open it all the way so it extends out or place something in the hinge to stop it from slamming closed and possibly accidentally hitting the Tarantula.

My other concern that I'll have to report back on is if the metal lock rusts with the humidity I'll be keeping. Don't know if that may harm the T.

---------- Post added 03-21-2015 at 11:05 PM ----------

I love your post as well raggamuffin! I agree, once you have the tools and know how, building one yourself can be fun and rewarding both financially and spiritually. The enclosure directly to the right of the ballot box that you can barely see i hand built with polycarbonate sheets, anything bigger than this 8x8x8 ballot box I'll probably build myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripa (Mar 22, 2015)

Would humidity warp the lid like the stories I've heard about typical acrylic? Or is the metal atop the lid enough to anchor it with little warping to consider?


----------



## ZBB466 (Mar 22, 2015)

The metal probably won't stop a little warping from occurring, but this thing has thick acrylic that "shouldn't" warp, about quarter inch. As well, I actually think that long slit on top will prevent warping as that is normally where the humidity is absorbed the most and starts bowing. Definitely recommend never using acrylic on fish tanks though.

I would still recommend polycarbonate when designing your own enclosures. It doesn't warp and you can jack hammer holes into it without cracking. I just liked the convenience of this idea.


----------



## Ripa (Mar 23, 2015)

ZBB466 said:


> The metal probably won't stop a little warping from occurring, but this thing has thick acrylic that "shouldn't" warp, about quarter inch. As well, I actually think that long slit on top will prevent warping as that is normally where the humidity is absorbed the most and starts bowing. Definitely recommend never using acrylic on fish tanks though.
> 
> I would still recommend polycarbonate when designing your own enclosures. It doesn't warp and you can jack hammer holes into it without cracking. I just liked the convenience of this idea.


I do too! I just question because I want a reasonably nice viewing enclosure for my centipedes (which this idea appears to demonstrate, which is why it sparks my curiosity), but it's hard to accomplish that with their escape antics tied with the humidity affecting the enclosure's structural integrity (I want to be able to have an unobstructed view of them strolling around at night when I'm working haha).

Either way, even if I can't find a way to modify it for pedes, I still might use something like this for some of my arachnid pets instead of cheap Tupperware. My vinegaroon loves to take midnight strolls and I'd love to have a clearer viewing of it while I'm painstakingly burning the midnight oil on college assignments and studies.


----------



## scott308 (Jun 8, 2015)

Can you use these for arboreal T's?  How big is the slot, I'm just thinking of escape artists.


----------



## ZBB466 (Jun 9, 2015)

I wouldn't use these for arboreal tarantulas. the bolt did end up rusting anf the lid bows a lot with my t.stirmi. Would recommend for desert terrestrial Ts though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Tenevanica (Jul 5, 2015)

Those look like they make nice enclosures! I like that they can be locked as well. It's too bad that they are pricey. I can only afford the cheap stuff at the moment.


----------

